
Show HN: Parameter Validation in Javalin (Kotlin) - tipsee
https://javalin.io/news/2019/03/26/javalin-2.8.0-released.html
======
tipsee
It's been a while since I've posted about Javalin here, but I'm really happy
with how the new validation setup ended up:

    
    
        val myQpInt = ctx.validatedQueryParam("my-qp").asInt().getOrThrow() // past, java + kotlin
    
        val myQpInt = ctx.queryParam<Int>("my-qp").get() // kotlin now
    
        var myQpInt = ctx.queryParam("my-qp", Integer.class).get(); // java now

